

RIM Announces The BBX Platform, The Future Of BlackBerry - lambersley
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/18/rim-announces-the-bbx-platform-the-future-of-blackberry/

======
lambersley
More more detail at [http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/rim-unveils-
blackber...](http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/rim-unveils-blackberry-
bbx-combines-best-blackberry-qnx-provide-next-generation-platform-nasdaq-
rimm-1574666.htm)

